# Disappointed in Melco



## Haase (Aug 8, 2013)

I just wanted to share my extreme disappointment in Melco in regards to handling warranty issues on their new G3 DTG printer. I have had their G3 printer in service for less than 45 days and have been out of service due to one issue or another more than 7 of those days. As you all know, being down causes missed deadlines and customer service which affects return service. I spoke with them on numerous occasion to resolve the issues. Their solution is to "warranty" the parts but the replace/install would be my labor. They sent the wrong part! Then when I have finally had enough and asked to return the printer, they are going to charge me a restocking fee of 15%! I my been thinking about this all wrong, but I don't feel like they have handled this correctly at all. What happened to ownership and accepting responsibility for your product? I am out thousands of dollars due to down time and miss deadlines, not counting loss of future sales!


----------



## dirttoo (Sep 16, 2011)

Join the club. I had a G2 that I purchased/leased new. Nothing but problems from the beginning. Their support was worthless and didn't solve my problems. I lost many jobs and finally just quit paying for it and put it in the corner. About 6 months later they came and got it. About a month later they called and told me they fixed it and sold it and I still owed 15K. I asked why they fixed it to sell it and didn't fix it for me? I would have liked to be using it. They didn't have an answer. Over a year later I have not heard anymore from them.


----------



## Haase (Aug 8, 2013)

Yea, mine is still sitting here collecting dust. They wont commit to returning it yet but haven't sent me the parts to get it working either. They are telling me that I need to repay the training fees!!! I asked if it was normal business practice to sell new equipment with out training the end user, no answer yet.


----------



## ezeland (Jan 7, 2013)

Is this normal for Melco? I was thinking about purchasing one, but now I am going to think more and look for feedback. Very interesting.


----------



## Haase (Aug 8, 2013)

I have 3 Amaya embroidery machines that we are very happy with, however, the G3 has been a pain from day one! I went to the Denver office to meet and see the printer 1-1 and get a good feel for the printer. I liked it based on the limited runs we did and understood there would be a learning curve. We waited 2 weeks before training so the printer was never turned on prior to the trainer arrive at my location. After about 10 days we were down for 2 days due to a cartridge maintenance issue. They sent me a different maintenance cartridge and 2 weeks later the same issue happened. To find out it was our error because we were not informed of a step in resetting the printer at the initial training nor were we informed after the first was installed. Now I am down because a poor nozzle checks on the white print heads which is caused by a leaking capping station. I told them what was happening and they did not believe me I guess so they sent me a different part and there is no change so here I sit with a DTG printer that I can not use and I am getting little to no assistance from them. They are willing to return the printer but charge me for the training-depreciation and a 15% restock fee. Keep in mind the printer has only been running for less than 60 days and I am on day 9 of the printer not working


----------



## bhoffman (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow! This sounds awful. If we expand our DTG department, I will be keeping this in mind.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

That is too bad to hear about the new #3, I have looked over purchasing Melco as another printer in our shop a while ago.


----------



## Haase (Aug 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the Anajet? I strongly considered them originally but was considered about customer support after the sale, how ironic huh? I still believe in the technology, just not the G3


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We have heard mixed things about Anajet, we actually went to see them in Costa Mesa since our California location is close and decided to stay away from it. At the time we had heard to many mixed things.


----------



## Haase (Aug 8, 2013)

Can you share what some of the key features were that keep you from purchasing? Did you go with a different printer and if so, what model and are you happy with the quality?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We had looked at Anajet closely but at the time heard about a lot of printing problems. Now that we are a lot further into DTG we are not sure how accurate the claims were. Because, when a person has a bad experience or problem they tend to bash the machine maker when in fact many times it's the customer's negligence. So we went with the FreeJet series, Davis International sells it. We are happy with it, the quality is great and it runs like a workhorse. Of course with anything there is a learning curve but we are printing with it 6 days a week up to two double shifts a day. 

It has bulk bottles, and anyone you speak to will say pros and cons for bulk vs. bagged and so forth, but we haven't had any real complaints on it. All around a well made machine. We are entering the market shortly for another machine to increase production but keeping our ears to the ground so to say since there have been vast improvements in the last year and newer machines hitting the market.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Garrett, that's a really good point - people that are happy with their equipment are usually busy PRINTING, so on the Forums you end up seeing more folks with problems looking for solutions or places to share their disappointment. I know for our DTG Brand of printers - which are excellent, by the way  - a lot of the issues we find are more training or maintenance than machine failures. We've got customers that have dozens of our machines that you'll never hear about..they're busy! 

We would be happy to talk to you about DTG brand anytime.


----------



## Haase (Aug 8, 2013)

Update-Melco and I have come to an agreement for the next step on my machine. Needless to say it was extremely frustrating because of the revenue I was losing while it was down I know they had required step to go thru before they could approve the return. I am disappointed that I am sending the machine back but am happy with the final solution. Now back to shopping for a New DTG printer. Recommend anyone???


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Well that is going to be a very bias question but I think the forum has covered it well. Neo and Mod1 seem to have very happy users. Both machines with pros and cons depending on your production needs.


----------



## Haase (Aug 8, 2013)

I looked at the Neo early on but could not get a Rep to call me so we could discuss details. If you have a contact for either please share.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone have any experience with the Anajet?


Since this thread title is about Melco, you probably wont' get as many responses about an Anajet post tucked a few posts into the thread.

If you search the forums for Anajet or look in the Anajet section of the forum, you'll get to read lots of Anajet machine owners experiences.



> Now back to shopping for a New DTG printer. Recommend anyone???


You should probably start a new thread for your new question for the best responses  You'll find lots of feedback on which DTG machine to invest in by reading through the many threads here in the DTG section of the forum.


----------



## esgrillo (Jan 31, 2011)

I owned a G2 and it was a nightmare. The service is terrible as you were expected to either, do all the parts replacement yourself or send the machine back to Denver to "service" I am an engineer, pretty decent at troubleshooting and repair, and absolutely despised the G2. I really I replaced so many parts in that printer up to an including main board, print heads (yes plural on that), just about every cable in it, etc... The print head just kept getting clogged even with following all their maintenance plans to a T. I have been a Melco customer for many many years with their Amaya machines and have been happy with them especially since there is a service network in existence that will come on site quickly to deal with repairs. If you get a Melco printer, you are on your own.


----------



## Wicked7575 (Apr 14, 2016)

After two years we still have not been able to sell one single shirt printed from the G3. After our intial startup phase and basic experimenting with color and white layers we could not get the quality production we were looking(hoping) for. Out of frustration we parked the machine. Shame on me, I let it sit in the shop for an extended period without flushing everything and wound up having to replace the pump cap station, print head, the entire ink supply system, and we're now on our third maintenance cartridge. Over $2000 in repair parts just to get this boat anchor back up and running. The end result? NADA. Still no output. After following all of the instructions in the manual we still get failure at every step of the process. Since we're out of warranty there is no tech support and we cannot even purchase support since you cannot get anybody with a pulse on the phone. Our sales rep phoned to apologize that Melco had brought out the G3 in a hurry, knowing full well that they were buying the lesser of evils just so they would have a place in the DTG market segment. He felt sorry for me.....but not enough to do anything about it. I called Epson to see if they could guide me and that was a waste of time as well because Melco had rebranded the machine which basically took Epson out of the picture. Whether this is a design issue or not the only thing I can absolutely guarantee is that I would never buy another piece of equipment from Melco. Its a sad story of failed customer service and zero appreciation for the value of repeat business.


----------

